# aging tombstone first attempt



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

My first attempt at aging anything. Most of the bottom won't show because it has a base. It also has all new lettering.
I might blend the bottom a little more.

Before:Boooooring









After: Much more bettah









How it will look with blue spot


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

That looks great, HB. I like how the letters seem to be bleeding down the tombstone.


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

Much better! I've always liked the streaky aging technique


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

That turned out great!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Nice! I also like the streaked effect. Looks good with the blue light.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Thanks everybody.

It was SpiderAnne's idea to bleed the letters.


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Looks great! especially in the blue light!


----------



## CRAZYBOUTHALLOWEEN (Jul 19, 2009)

That looks great. I do like the bleeding letters too .


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

Oh, so very cool, HB!! It's especially neat since we got to watch you working on it at the make/take! Girl, you work fast, thats a great piece, and looks killer in the blue spot!


----------



## Jaybo (Mar 2, 2009)

That font rocks! I love how you have some non-streaked areas just on the outside edge of the letters. Makes the letters pop out and look more surreal. Great job!


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Thanks so much for the nice words everybody.

Jaybo, now that you say it...the photo without the spot has almost a 3-D effect to it. I guess because of the shading below the letters and no aging around the entire epitaph.
The reason I didn't age close to the letters was just for that reason. I wanted the epitaph to stand out. Also, when I went over the lettering with gray paint to cover the smudges from painting the letters, it sort of outlined the lettering and separated it just a hair from the shading below it. A happy accident, I must say. Made a big difference.

I have been working on it a little every day for the last 3 days. I just need to finish the base and see if I can straighten out the tombstone. The front panel is a little warped.
Hey, it's only 6 years old now. LOL!


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Nice! I like the 'bleeding' of the paint running down the stone.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Thanks IMU


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

nice tombstones! good job on the aging!


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

I like this! The way you did the letters, with the light it appears they are reaching right out off the stone. Very Nice!


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

Dixie said:


> Oh, so very cool, HB!! It's especially neat since we got to watch you working on it at the make/take! Girl, you work fast, thats a great piece, and looks killer in the blue spot!


I couldn't have said it any better. I can't wait to pictures of it in your haunt this year.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Aw shucks...Thanks for the kind words everybody.

I guess I should age my other tombstones in a similar fashion to get some unity to the display.


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

Wow! That's so awesome!! I really like it!


----------

